# Not into girls who like me, girls I like not into me



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone else have this problem? :um


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

There was a thread about this before. It doesn't happen to me as girl's don't really show interest in me unless I make a move first.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

You have 3 choices: Change yourself, Change others, or change your location


----------



## emmidot (Mar 26, 2014)

lol I know for sure that the guy I like has that issue... x3 

Nah, I think it's normal, to be honest.

You can't make yourself like someone.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes. I made a thread about it.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

It's sad... if only everyone got what they wanted, amirite?



komorikun said:


> Yes. I made a thread about it.


That never happened.


----------



## pacasio1 (Sep 23, 2012)

I remember starting a thread about this, one day I will have mutual attraction, maybe, I hope


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

Often, only with guys.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Girls that I am interested in, scare the holy hell out of me; I fumble my words, stammer awkwardly and make awful jokes. Girls that don't interest me (And no disrespect to them either) don't cause these problems. I'm able to be myself, be interesting and crack much better jokes or whatever. Not saying that I'm awesome but I obviously tend to give off a good vibe when I'm not anxious. 

Yeah, awkward situation I guess.


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

It's like rolling dice with someone until you both come up with the same number. It's an odds game. (Or maybe just an odd game? I digress.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think that's a problem for a lot of people, either that or nobody's intetested. One or the other for people usually.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Reminds me of the famous Groucho Marx quote



> I sent the club a wire stating, "PLEASE ACCEPT MY RESIGNATION. I DON'T WANT TO BELONG TO ANY CLUB THAT WILL ACCEPT PEOPLE LIKE ME AS A MEMBER".


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

AngelClare said:


> Reminds me of the famous Groucho Marx quote


+1


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

No.
More like 'girls in general aren't into me'


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

It's pretty rare that I find someone that I'm really in to, but when I do this usually happens. There was one girl who was in to me last year, but I didn't like her that much. I went out with her a couple times because it was the first time I received any female attention, but after a while I realized we were nothing alike. So, yeah I guess so. It's definitely hard to find someone you click with mutually, and even more so with SA. Relations are complicated, agh.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

Every guy I've ever liked/crushed on didn't know I was alive or didn't like me in that way.
That whole not being hot enough for them to even put me on the radar.
And yeah the guys that did approach me, yeah no didn't happen.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Most of the time, yeah, but every once in a while...


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I think if girls like you, you might think "why!?!? Nobody ever likes me, why would this particular girl like me? What the hell is wrong with her?' I think realistically, you COULD like her, but because your mind tries to make up every excuse to NOT like her that eventually she just seems like the most disgusting thing on earth. It's a way for your mind to avoid the anxiety of being faced with an unfamiliar situation I reckon.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd be happy if I was interested in anyone at this point. Requited or unrequited interest. It's been a while.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Haunty said:


> Anyone else have this problem? :um


this is a big problem for me. A few women that I am not attracted to like me. It sucks.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

You're attracted to people that don't like you _because_ they don't like you. Once you gain their approval, they're no longer worthwhile.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

People that Im initially physically attracted to are not attracted to me and vice versa. I hate it. woe woe woe.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've seldom had any girls that I've known to like me. One in school told me that she liked me but I liked another girl but she had a boyfriend. Another one liked me but she was about 3 years younger than me, I was 14 and she was around 11.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah one sided attraction seems to be a real big problem.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Zone said:


> That never happened.


What?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

komorikun said:


> What?


My cat could beat up the one in your avatar, that's all I'm saying. 
Before you go around spreading lies, just remember that fact.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Zone said:


> My cat could beat up the one in your avatar, that's all I'm saying.
> Before you go around spreading lies, just remember that fact.


what lies? have you gone bonkers?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

komorikun said:


> what lies? have you gone bonkers?


Nothing is stopping you from proving yourself. 
Right here. Right now.


----------



## tonym9428 (Jan 1, 2014)

Story of my life...of course, I've come to realize that just because I like a girl doesn't mean she has to like and/or be attracted to me. Ultimately, maybe your physical standards are too high? Be real with yourself, maybe you're only a 4/10 and it could be that you're being illogical in assuming that girls who are 8/10 are going to be into you. It's fine to like attractive women, just be congizant of how attractive you are in relation to those women.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Rixy said:


> Girls that I am interested in, scare the holy hell out of me; I fumble my words, stammer awkwardly and make awful jokes. Girls that don't interest me (And no disrespect to them either) don't cause these problems. I'm able to be myself, be interesting and crack much better jokes or whatever. Not saying that I'm awesome but I obviously tend to give off a good vibe when I'm not anxious.
> 
> Yeah, awkward situation I guess.


That would be anxiety my friend......practice makes perfect


----------



## sociallyclueless (Apr 1, 2014)

Think everyone has this problem.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

sociallyclueless said:


> Think everyone has this problem.


I agree.....I am into girls that are extremely beautiful but at the same time their personalities suck so I avoid them


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

i think it's the "playing hard to get thing". for me at least, i feel like if a guy i like doesn't show interest, it makes me want him even more lol


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't want to be in any club that would have me for a member.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Yup...That's me alright.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I have had this problem and I would see other people have this problem too. That's part of life for you.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep. Years back I had girls I never thought I would have a chance with that liked me. I would never believe it and at the time assumed they were trying to make me look stupid or were messing about. 

Since realising my potential it's been ok but in the last year i'm in your exact situation. Multiple women have liked me over the last year.... I don't find any of them attractive and getting with them for the sake of it would be discrediting myself. I went on a date with 2 or 3 women I liked and was interested in over the past year and I failed them all.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

you want someone out of your league.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Last year these girls would chat me on Facebook from their friends profiles or stuff......I couldn't tell if they were bullying me or not


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Only the first half of the statement I can relate to. I


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

this is why i'll be alone forever

its due to the fact im getting older as well that makes it more harder because i've never been in a relationship with a girl before.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

You're too picky that's why


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

CowGoMoo said:


> You're too picky that's why


No you can't settle for less than what you desire......I will never date an ugly girl and I have never had a gf yet.......I cannot stand ugly people sorry......I will not have my first gf look like a donkey's butt


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

CowGoMoo said:


> You're too picky that's why


I's not always about that.

The thing with any relationship is looks count just as much as personality. If looks didn't matter then theoretically a homeless, smelly tramp could get with a super hot model.

A lot of people deep down know their potential. It's not even pickyness... Would you really get with someone you don't find attractive in the slightest just because you have 1 or 2 things in common?

Online for example seems a minefield for that sort of thing. A lot of women, if not most are picky because there's so many guys online that even the super hot guy's will message average/below average women. Often it can be about desperation but also ulterior motives (getting them into bed). Sadly it's fact that if an average girl gets loads of messages off top of the range, super hot guys... They are not going to go for someone who is just as average as them, even though they would be more suited to them.

I can totally relate to the online thing. Even when I wasn't looking my best years back I often had compliments, women asking for a random kiss in the street (Twice when they and I were sober), I had a horse and cart full of bridesmaid's stop near where I was walking in town and they were calling me over to get in with them. Clubbing was an event where other guys who spoke to me would assume i'm a "player" because I looked good and barely a weekend passed without getting a new number.

Now, when i'm looking way better than I did back then, online is a huge fail a lot of the time with women I am genuinely into


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok but sometimes you over look an average girl thinking you want a model but she's the sweetest girl ever.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

It's not about looks, but as long as she's a 7/10 there's no reason I wouldn't consider


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

CowGoMoo said:


> Ok but sometimes you over look an average girl thinking you want a model but she's the sweetest girl ever.


I know......I'm not looking for models.... They are usually *****es from my experience...... I have a crush on this one average looking girl and I don't know why.....there's something different about her than all the other girls I have crushes on


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

CowGoMoo said:


> Ok but sometimes you over look an average girl thinking you want a model but she's the sweetest girl ever.


Perhaps but c'mon.... If a guy does not look like some fit, hunky stud then 99% of the time they know they won't get a model type girl and simply do not have any desire in trying to get with a model type girl as it's a waste of their time.

I may as well say it like nearly all guys find a model type girl attractive, however most know and accept full well they will never have a chance with them. Thus that makes them less attractive (It's like how a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow is attractive, but it's not a reality so becomes no concern in every day life). Yes there are some guys who are not attractive but believe they can get a model... This soon wears off and eventually they will be more realistic.

If that "sweetest girl ever" is average, what is the point of a guy above her standards giving her a chance? Not to sound harsh but a lot of us here have been there before.... Giving someone the benefit of the doubt regardless of looks. What happens when it comes to a point of being intimate, sharing a bed together or having cuddles?? The harsh but true reality is disgust soon grows towards that person. I know I have been there where I have got with someone I didn't find attractive who had an amazing personality. In just a few months when the "honeymoon period" was over, I dreaded getting into bed with them. I slept as far away as I could from women under this criteria. I made excuses that I was too tired to do anything intimate each night and I felt ashamed to be seen in public with them.

The reality is you could end up spending your entire life with that person, so if you find them so unattractive that you cant even put your arm round them in bed, what is it going to be like in years to come when you are living with them and are expected to have your arm round them every single night?

It feel's like double standards really... It seem's ok for a girl to shoot down a guy who is equal to her looks, in favour of being picky and finding a hotter guy. But when a guy tries to find someone realistic that he is both attracted to and likes the personality of, he is branded picky and it is assumed he's going way above his standards


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

At least you have the satisfaction of knowing a girl likes you.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Women smh. The women you want always have tons of prerequisites, amirite? I mean, you're not even my girlfriend and yet you want serious small talk? What is this!!

No, only jibber jabber for you!



komorikun said:


> what lies? have you gone bonkers?


:troll <--what I wanted to say. 
*replace my last reply with this*


----------

